# Ancho de banda amplificador



## Yosi_ast (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola, estoy diseñando un amplificador de audio y me ha surgido una duda, creo que es un poco básica pero por más que he buscado no he encontrado ninguna respuesta clara.

He leido que un amplificador debe tener una respuesta plana entre 20 Hz y 20 KHz (banda de audio) pero mi pregunta es si debe atenuar las frecuencias por encima de los 20 KHz o si puede tener un ancho de banda mayor.
en caso de que sea posible que tenga un ancho de banda mayor, ¿es beneficioso o perjudicial este aumento del ancho de banda?.

Un saludo.


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 18, 2008)

Que tal?
Es siempre perjudicial desde el punto de vista de que al aumentar el ancho de banda vas a aumentar las perdidas de potencia en frecuencias que no te resultaran utiles y ademas se produce incremento en el ruido en general y componentes armónicas no deseadas. Es por esto que es aconsejable limitar el ancho de banda segun los requerimientos y en el caso del audio hay que considerar que el oido no alcanza a distinguir sonidos de 20KHz. Por eso es que se considera como limite superior.
La limitacion en un amp se hace con redes de capacitores y resistencias en la entrada del mismo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 18, 2008)

Además podrían autooscilar.
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2008)

basicamente no es asi, puesto que las frecuencias que no oimos no nos molestan.

o acaso la luz solar nos afecta los oidos?

el ancho de banda de los amplificador cuanto mayor sea mejor.

y mejor si pueden comenzar desde menos de 20Hz.

mientras el equipo este bien hecho no tiene pq oscilar ni nada de eso.

cito el LM12CLK que tiene un ancho de banda de 1Hz a 10Mhz y es un integrado (aunque viejo) muy pero muy bueno.


----------



## quimypr (Nov 18, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> basicamente no es asi, puesto que las frecuencias que no oimos no nos molestan.
> 
> o acaso la luz solar nos afecta los oidos?
> 
> ...



No podemos oir la luz basicamente porque el oido responde a ondas mecanicas, y la luz solar es una onda electromagnetica.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

Lo de la luz solar ya te lo explicaron, así que dejémoslo de lado.
Con lo del ancho de banda, es peligrosamente cercano a la verdad lo que decís, así que puede ser tomado como cierto, por falso que sea.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> basicamente no es asi, puesto que las frecuencias que no oimos no nos molestan.


Eso es cierto... No... la verdad que no... Hay frecuencias sub y supersónicas que nos afectan y producen, en general, malestar. Por suerte la mayoría de los parlantes no llegan a reporducirlas.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> el ancho de banda de los amplificador cuanto mayor sea mejor.


Claro, para poder acotarlo al ancho que queramos.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> y mejor si pueden comenzar desde menos de 20Hz.


Otra vez, para poder limitarlo a lo audible.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> mientras el equipo este bien hecho no tiene pq oscilar ni nada de eso.


En esta sí te doy la derecha.

Si partimos de la base de que ÚNICAMENTE será usado para audio, entonces (y sólo entonces) al LM12 le sobran varios MHz. 
Por debajo o por encima de los límites audibles no queremos que aparezcan ondas en un amplificador de audio. Eso genera una pérdida de energía (se amplifican igual que las útiles) y calientan más los parlantes. No se reproduce como sonido por la incapacidad mecánica del aparato, pero esa electricidad no desaparece sino que se transformadorrma en calor. Todo esto termina por bajar la eficiencia del amplificador y darle la razón al viejo Joule.
Ejemplo práctico: Si no se acota el ancho de banda de un amplificador van a aparecer radios haciendo interferencia (por decir lo menos). Si las primeras AM están en el orden de los 500KHz, ¿Qué ancho de banda estoy manejando cuando las hago desaparecer con un condensador?. 
El hecho de que en los amplificadores el corte de frecuencias esté, en la enorme mayoría de los casos, un poco por debajo y otro tanto por encima de los límites de audición se debe a que estamos en el mundo real y entre las tolerancias y las curvas de los filtros, uno se asegura de no atenuar la banda audible.
Yosi_ast, de esto entenderás que no es útil tener un ancho de banda mucho más allá que el necesario para la aplicación que estés buscando. En audio se suele buscar que el ancho de banda esté entre unos 10Hz y 40/60KHz. Esto es una banda aproximada, puede ser (muy) distinta.
Cuando tengas tu diseño, estoy seguro de que a más de uno nos gustaría verlo.
Saludos


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 18, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> basicamente no es asi, puesto que las frecuencias que no oimos no nos molestan.
> 
> o acaso la luz solar nos afecta los oidos?
> 
> ...



Me parece que estas guitarreando un poco. Si no acotas el ancho de banda lo que va a pasar es que vas a amplificar frecuencias que no vas a oir y por lo tanto vas a desperdiciar potencia. En consecuencia tu equipo perderá eficiencia. 
Te tiro unos conceptos que podrias revisar:
dB y dBA
Presión acustica y electromagnetismo
y ademas, ya que hablas del lm12 y de los "equipos bien hechos" te desafío a que encuentres un amplificador que tenga este integrado y que no tenga limitado el ancho de banda .

Saludos


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 18, 2008)

Te lo digo en forma mas sencilla "quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta"
Jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2008)

El ancho de banda de un amplificador de audio debe ser tal que no atenúe las fcias audibles, como ya dijeron. Si asumimos que estas fcias estan en el rango de 20Hz a 20KHz tenemos que asegurarnos que los puntos de -3dB de la rsta caigan por fuera de esta banda, por lo menos media octava por arriba y por abajo, así que no es descabellado tener estos puntos (en los cuales se mide el ancho de banda real) por debajo de los 10Hz y por encima de los 30KHz.

Lo de amplificar fcias que no se oyen y "gastar potencia" es un cuento, por que no hay fuentes de audio reales que provean señales de este tipo. Por ejemplo, si escuchamos un CD normal, los sonidos están muestreados a 44.1KHz, lo que según el Teorema de Shanon nos da un limite teorico superior de fcia de 22KHz y en la realidad este limite es un poco inferior a los 20 KHz. Tampoco existen señales de audio "grabadas" de fcia inferior a los 20 a 25 Hz, así que el límite inferior de 10 Hz es bastante bueno. En la era de las bandejas tocadiscos, solían aparecer señales de menos de 10Hz y bastante amplitud debida al alabeo de los "long-play" y para eso existían los filtros de "rumble" que eliminaban señales de fcia inferior a 15Hz, mas o menos.

Pero hay otras características de los amplificador que requieren un ancho de banda extendido en el límite superior, por ejemplo el "slew-rate". Esta característica da una idea (y esto va en criollo) de "que tan bien puede seguir un amplificador las señales de alta frecuencia y gran amplitud" (que no son muy reales, pero...). Para que tenga un valor coherente, el slew-rate de un amplificador de potencia debe ser de al menos 5V/microsegundo, y como el limite superior de la respuesta en fcia normalmente se ajusta en la etapa de amplificación de tensión (VAS) antes de los excitadores, acotando acá estás disminuyendo el slew-rate.

Podríamos escrbir un libro con esto, pero como no hay señales de audio reales que excedan mucho los 20KHz el limite superior del ancho de banda no importa que tan grande sea, aunque se lo suele limitar a menos de 100KHz, principalmente para evitar el riesgo de oscilaciones en el amplificador, auque esto depende de la topología de amplificación usada.

Saludos!


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 18, 2008)

No estoy de acuerdo con esto de que no existan frecuencias superiores a los 20kHz. Es mas, no es solo una opinión mía, es algo que está en los libros de electronica general. Si bien son frecuencias que no estan intensiónalmente digamos como producto de una grabación, pero si estan como producto de distorsiones que se producen en la previa al amp (como ejemplo podemos citar las c*omponentes armónicas generadas por la distorsión por cruce por cero de los transistores* del preamplificador, etc...) o ruidos en general que como sabemos abarcan un rango de frecuencias que excede los 20kHz. No obstante es necesario decir a esta altura que este tipo  de factores no van a generara "grandes" contratiempols en el producto final, pero si se pueden evitar con muy pocos recursos y es por eso que en la mayoría de los diagramas que vemos generalmente se limita el ancho de banda. 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

EZavalla, las frecuencias que no se oyen no vienen de las fuentes de sonido que uno aplica a la entrada. Si lo único que tuviéramos en un amplificador fueran nuestras señales, entonces no haría ninguna falta acotar el ancho de banda.
Esas frecuencias inaudibles son interferencia (la portadora de una radio, o sus armónicos, por ejemplo) y armónicas parásitas de las grabaciones y de los componentes que están antes en la cadena de audio (Como ya dijo Maurihuarte).
En lo del teorema, el de Nyquist-Shanon dice que para que se reproduzca *exactamente* una onda, la tasa de muestreo debe ser, al menos, del doble de la frecuencia máxima. Ante una señal de frecuencia más alta o una tasa más baja, la reproducción será cada vez menos fiel.
Lo que quisiste decir del slew rate no me quedó claro, pero por lo poco que entendí te recomiendo releer lo que tengas a mano para aclarar tu concepto, porque no me parece acertado.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2008)

> En lo del teorema, el de Nyquist-Shanon dice que para que se reproduzca exactamente una onda, la tasa de muestreo debe ser, al menos, del doble de la frecuencia máxima...



Y eso es lo que yo he dicho...muestreando a 44.1KHz tengo un ancho de banda efectivo de 22.0KHz (y menos en la realidad por que no hay filtros pasa bajos perfectos). Si yo dejo pasar mas de 20KHz muestreando a 44.1 KHz tengo aliasing en el muestreo y no es que la señal reporducida es menos fiel, sino que es una basura, por que tiene un monton de frecuencias que no existian en la señal original.



> Esas frecuencias inaudibles son interferencia (la portadora de una radio, o sus armónicos, por ejemplo) y armónicas parásitas de las grabaciones y de los componentes que están antes en la cadena de audio



Pero entonces el problema de no es del ancho de banda del amplificador, sino de la etapa de entrada que deja pasar interferencias de radio por un mal diseño o por emisiones de muy alta potencia cerca del amplificador. Aún así, las junturas Base-Emisor de los transistores de la etapa de entrada se comportan como los detectores en una radio AM (el viejo diodo de germanio) y la interferencia es, mayormente, en la banda de audio. Con una proteccion muy simple se puede minimizar este efecto y el ancho de banda no tiene nada que ver...
Si hay problemas con los componentes previos de la etapa de audio, el problema sigue sin estar en el ancho de banda, por que esas son señales que no deberían estar ahí en primer lugar y hay que reparar o cambiar las etapas previas, por que es ridículo quitar prestaciones a un amplificador para no reproduzca señales que no pertenecen a la banda de audio y que ni siquiera debieran existir.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2008)

maurihuarte dijo:
			
		

> Si bien son frecuencias que no estan intensiónalmente digamos como producto de una grabación, pero si estan como producto de distorsiones que se producen en la previa al amp (como ejemplo podemos citar las c*omponentes armónicas generadas por la distorsión por cruce por cero de los transistores* del preamplificador, etc...) o ruidos en general que como sabemos abarcan un rango de frecuencias que excede los 20kHz. No obstante es necesario decir a esta altura que este tipo  de factores no van a generara "grandes" contratiempols en el producto final, pero si se pueden evitar con muy pocos recursos y es por eso que en la mayoría de los diagramas que vemos generalmente se limita el ancho de banda.



Te repondo lo mismo que a San_Cacho:
Si los preamplificador tienen distorsion por cruce (y nunca he visto uno que la tenga por que la mayoría trabaja en clase A y en los que tienen amplificador operacionales la realimentacion negativa la elimina, asumiendo que exista) o tienen ruido, entonces el problema no es del ancho de banda de amplificador sino de un mal diseño de las etapas previas, y ahí tenes que centrar tu atensión.

Tampoco digo que no se limite el ancho de banda (fijate mi respuesta anterior), solo digo que si tiene de 20Hz a 20KHz o de 10Hz a 100KHz da lo mismo, en tanto que el amplificador no sea inestable y oscile, y para eso normalmente se limita la rsta en alta frecuencia, para que no oscile o tenga ganancia alta en alta frecuencia, no para que no amplifique señales que no debería estar ahí en primer lugar.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2008)

todas las frecuencias de onda son de ondas electromagneticas.

solo q el parlantes las trasforma a mecanicas.

por otro lado no hay q acotar las frecuencias. solo hay q usar filtros y ecualizadores para relazar las q preferimos.

yo hago equipos de sonido desde hace tiempo y jamas tuve un problema.

no se si guitarreo o no, pero estudio musica hace 14 años, y entre los instrumentos q toco mejor, esta la guitarra.

saludos.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Nov 18, 2008)

ya que de el tema no se mucho doy mi opinion. si mas alla de los 20khz es inserbible, para que sacaron los dvd-audio? que poseen una frecuencia de muestro de 192 khz.
seria comparar el formato .mp3 con .wav la difernecia es tal que creo que nada mas necsecitas un equipo que no destorcione mucho y te das cuenta de que los agudos no son para nada cristalinos y limpios y en algunas ocasiones el bass es de mala calidad.
para mi el mejor amplificador si o si deve tener una respuesta plana en todo el espectro audible  eso implica que tiene que tener una mayor respuesta en frecuancia para que le sea mas facil amplificador lo que si escuchamos.

me quedo con una mayor respuesta en frecuencia que de 20 a 20000hz



saludos a los del foro


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

Uy, qué despelote que se está armando y eso que decimos más o menos lo mismo...

Por el teorema, PODÉS tener 2,05KHz (de 20 a 22,05) de frecuencias inaudibles en la grabación con 44.1KHz de muestreo. Esas contribuyen a calentar el amplificador con ondas que no sirven al oído, y tené en mente que las ondas más agudas son las que más calor generan en un amplificador. Las que se generan por el "aliasing" caen en las bandas audibles (sólo aparecen como una distorsión) o en la subsónica, con lo que el acotar el ancho de ese lado sigue teniendo sentido, tal y como vos, yo y tantos otros hemos dicho.
Otra vez, remarco lo de "podés tener". No digo que siempre estén. En esta parte tenés todo el derecho a decir que no fui claro en el post original.
De las diversas cuestiones que podés arrastrar desde antes en la cadena de audio, estmos de acuerdo en que eso pasa si no se les acota el ancho de banda a los otros componentes, pero también sería irreal suponer que con sólo acotar el primer eslabón, toda la cadena quedaría libre de interferencias. En un mundo ideal es posible, pero en el real... No está de más gastar 5 pesos en unas resistencias y condensadores y limitar todo. Además tené en cuenta que más allá de lo que entra por el cable de señal, hay interferencias que se cuelan a través de los blindajes y que se generan en el amplificador mismo. Otra vez, mundo real...
Vos planteás objeciones teóricas y son correctas, pero si yo peso 90Kg y me dan una soga que soporta 95Kg para descolgarme por un precipicio... Según la teoría no hay problemas... Pero que baje otro.
Al final, decimos lo mismo, pero desde distintos puntos de vista.
Y ninguno de los dos va a bajar por el precipicio.

Con el que no digo lo mismo es con Draco, que hasta el momento ha paseado por ondas mecánicas y magnéticas según le vinieron a la mente, anchos de banda que no se acotan, pero se les aplican filtros (¿y qué hacés al aplicarlos?), frecuencias y oídos, el LM12... Hasta la luz cayó en la volteada.
Draco, dale nomás con tus amplificadores, no los acotes, dejales 10MHz de ancho de banda, pero filtrados, y disfrutá de la música, que eso sí que es maravilloso (sin ninguna ironía) y estamos de acuerdo en que hace bien.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 19, 2008)

La verdad es que si se ha armado un lío de opiniones mas que de teorías. Jaja
Ezavalia  ¿Como es eso de que nunca has visto un amp con distorsión de cruce por cero? Estas seguro? y por otro lado, Draco, te aclaro que no todas las frecuencias de ondas son electromagneticas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2008)

maurihuarte dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como es eso de que nunca has visto un amp con distorsión de cruce por cero? Estas seguro?


.

Yo no dije un amplificador, sino un *pre-amplificador con distorsión por cruce*, y sip, nunca vi un pre con distorsión por cruce.   

Estuve pensando un poco sobre esta charla y buscando un ejemplo para aclarar el punto. Ya que parece que de una forma y otra todos estamos de acuerdo es medio inutil que lo mande ahora, pero igual vá...por si le sirve a alguien:

Supongamos que tenemos un amplificador con un ruido de fondo tipo "humm" (50Hz) o tipo "buzz" (100Hz) generados por problemas de lazos de masa no resueltos o por problemas de cableado de la fuente respectivamente. Como ese ruido me molesta, para que desaparezca voy a subir el limite inferior de la respuesta en frecuencia desde los 10Hz que tengo hasta los 200Hz para atenuar el ruido (mas o menos -6dB). Es este el procedimiento correcto para eliminar el ruido?

Saludos!


----------



## quimypr (Nov 19, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> todas las frecuencias de onda son de ondas electromagneticas.
> 
> solo q el parlantes las trasforma a mecanicas.
> 
> ...



No se que quisite decir con que todas las frecuencias de onda son electromagneticas. Si yo toco una campana esa campana produce ondas mecanicas que el oido escucha porque son mecanicas. La luz, las ondas de radio, las microondas, etc son ondas electromagneticas y el oido humano no las escucha. Es por eso que no escuchamos la luz, y no porque el oido responda de 20 a 20Khz. 

Punto aparte imaginense si el ojo humano (que si responde a ondas electromagneticas) tuviera un ancho de banda mayor, veriamos las ondas de radio, seria re poderoso


----------



## xtek (Nov 19, 2008)

Sres. mi humilde opión, es que el ancho de banda de un amplificador, es fundamental para conocer la calidad del mismo, siempre que hablemos de audio HI-FI.
Mayor ancho de banda no implica mayor ruido, cuando se diseña un amplificador de audio, siempre se busca que el mismo tenga un gran ancho de banda de 18HZ a 50000Hz o mas, simpre especificado a -3DB midiendolo con un analizador de espectros de laboratorio.
Ahora bien porque ese ancho de banda, es por un tema de la posición espectral de los armónicos de los instrumentos donde deben caer en su posición correcta, para no tener una pobre reproducción.
Con respecto al ruido, el diseñador debe tener en cuenta los tipos de transistores que va a utilizar, las mejores practicas de diseño que eviten que el amplificador sea inestable o genere ruido de fondo, para lo cual debera asegurarse que la relacion señal/ruido deba ser mejor que 90DB.

Los CD tienen buena relacion señal-ruido y separación entre canales, pero nada mas que eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Yosi_ast (Nov 19, 2008)

Ante todo daros a todos las gracias por las respuestas creo que ha quedado resuelta mi duda sobre la limitación del ancho de banda.

En cuando al tema de la frecuencia máxima que se puede reproducir debido a los 44 Khz de muestreo y el teorema de shannon, entiendo que esto es aplicable si al amplificador se usa para reproducir CDs, etc, pero si el amplificador esta destinado a un intrumento musical se generarán frecuencias superiores por intermodulación entre las  propias notas que si bien es cierto que no son audibles no estoy muy seguro si la atenuación de las mismas podría tener efecto en las frecuencias de la banda audible.

P.D.: En cuanto a la petición de San_Cacho de publicar el esquema, en cuanto lo tenga lo publicaré aunque no creo que os vaya a descubrir nada nuevo, veo que sabeis más del tema que yo.

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ya que parece que de una forma y otra todos estamos de acuerdo es medio inutil que lo mande ahora, pero igual vá...por si le sirve a alguien:
> 
> Supongamos que tenemos un amplificador con un ruido de fondo tipo "humm" (50Hz) o tipo "buzz" (100Hz) generados por problemas de lazos de masa no resueltos o por problemas de cableado de la fuente respectivamente. Como ese ruido me molesta, para que desaparezca voy a subir el limite inferior de la respuesta en frecuencia desde los 10Hz que tengo hasta los 200Hz para atenuar el ruido (mas o menos -6dB). Es este el procedimiento correcto para eliminar el ruido?


¡Claro que no!, y seguimos de acuerdo.
De ninguna manera hay que acotar el ancho de banda a menos que los límites audibles, salvo que busques, por ejemplo, un amplificador de bajos nada más. En ese caso, cortás la banda en 2KHz (o el número que sea), porque no sólo no te interesan las otras frecuencias, sino que te interesa que no aparezcan en el parlante generando calor (no las va a reproducir un woofer), ni te bajen la eficiencia del amplificador.
Volviendo a tu ejemplo, si aparecen ruidos de bucles de masa, cables o lo que sea debido a errores de uno coincidimos en que no hay que acotar nada para solucionarlo. Habrá que pasar los cables por otro lado, cortar el bucle o hacer lo que sea necesario, pero la banda siguió tocando, y a todo lo ancho.
No me parece que sea inútil, ni que haya llegado tarde. Sirve para entender la manera de ver las cosas de cada uno, y que de hecho estábamos hablando de lo mismo pero de maneras diferentes.
Qué argentino que es esto...   Reconforta saber que en todo el país cocinamos las habas igual.



			
				Yosi_ast dijo:
			
		

> ...en cuanto lo tenga lo publicaré aunque no creo que os vaya a descubrir nada nuevo, veo que sabeis más del tema que yo.


Siempre sirve y suma el hecho de ver más diseños, sean tan simples o complejos como sean.

Saludos


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 19, 2008)

pues en primera la mayor parte de los humanos ni siquiera alcanzamos a oir los 20hz-20khz, esa es una estimacion optimista, pero conforme crecemos perdemos sensitibidad en los oidos. es cierto, si no limitamos el anco de banda del amplificador este puede auto oscilar destruyendo muy seguramente nuestros altavoces. Lo cierto es que para usos que nos son relevanes en el audio, el contenido espectral mas alla de 20khz es nulo o casi nulo, por lo que no estarias desperciciando potencia si no limitas el BW.



> Si las primeras AM están en el orden de los 500KHz, ¿Qué ancho de banda estoy manejando cuando las hago desaparecer con un condensador?.



Eso no deberia suceder a menos de que tus pistas actuen como antena, lo que revelaria tal vez un diseno un tanto deficiente, pero aun asi seria minimo comparado con el contenido util, yo que una AM, necesita ser demodulada y preamplificada y luego ya al amplificador que maneja el altavoz.



> Pero hay otras características de los amplificador que requieren un ancho de banda extendido en el límite superior, por ejemplo el "slew-rate". Esta característica da una idea (y esto va en criollo) de "que tan bien puede seguir un amplificador las señales de alta frecuencia y gran amplitud" (que no son muy reales, pero...). Para que tenga un valor coherente, el slew-rate de un amplificador de potencia debe ser de al menos 5V/microsegundo, y como el limite superior de la respuesta en fcia normalmente se ajusta en la etapa de amplificación de tensión (VAS) antes de los excitadores, acotando acá estás disminuyendo el slew-rate.



Cierto, en la etapa de ganancia en voltaje generalmente se agrega polo(s) para evitar la oscilacion, lo que trae como consecuencia la limitacion tambien de slew rate y BW, aunque los propios transistores utilizados introducen una limitacion en el ancho de banda, y los primeros son los de salida, a mayor potencia menos ancho de banda de los de salida que terminan limitando el sistema.



> Podríamos escrbir un libro con esto, pero como no hay señales de audio reales que excedan mucho los 20KHz el limite superior del ancho de banda no importa que tan grande sea, aunque se lo suele limitar a menos de 100KHz, principalmente para evitar el riesgo de oscilaciones en el amplificador, auque esto depende de la topología de amplificación usada.



Muy cierto, estoy de acuerdo en eso.



> Si bien son frecuencias que no estan intensiónalmente digamos como producto de una grabación, pero si estan como producto de distorsiones que se producen en la previa al amp (como ejemplo podemos citar las componentes armónicas generadas por la distorsión por cruce por cero de los transistores del preamplificador, etc...) o ruidos en general que como sabemos abarcan un rango de frecuencias que excede los 20kHz



Pues creo que si tu sistema esta bien disenado no tendrias que preocuparte de eso, y como ya se dijo si son mas de 20khz es seguro que son inaudbles esas componentes, si son menores hay un claro error en el sistema.


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 19, 2008)

> Por el teorema, PODÉS tener 2,05KHz (de 20 a 22,05) de frecuencias inaudibles en la grabación con 44.1KHz de muestreo. Esas contribuyen a calentar el amplificador con ondas que no sirven al oído, y tené en mente que las ondas más agudas son las que más calor generan en un amplificador



Eso no es cierto a menos de que tengas serios problemas de EMI, las que usan mas potencia y generan mas calor son las frecuencias graves (20-150hz). 



> No está de más gastar 5 pesos en unas resistencias y condensadores y limitar todo. Además tené en cuenta que más allá de lo que entra por el cable de señal, hay interferencias que se cuelan a través de los blindajes y que se generan en el amplificador mismo. Otra vez, mundo real...



Es cierto, no esta de mas



> ¿Como es eso de que nunca has visto un amp con distorsión de cruce por cero? Estas seguro?



Pues sea un pre o un amplificador, si tienen problemas de distorsion de cruce por cero, es seguro que tienes serios problemas de diseno. Si tienes hum o buzz, el problema tal vez no es el diseno sino las conexiones, podrias usar conexiones balanceadas o loop breakers para evitar los ground loops.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Dcmdcm




			
				dcmdcm dijo:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que para usos que nos son relevanes en el audio, el contenido espectral mas alla de 20khz es nulo o casi nulo, por lo que no estarias desperciciando potencia si no limitas el BW.


Eso suponiendo que no aparece ninguna onda fuera del espectro audible... Cualquiera que aparezca dentro de la banda sub o supersónica de amplificación, por más que no la reproduzcan los parlante, se amplifica, consume potencia y por tanto genera calor (en el amplificador y los parlantes), bajando la eficiencia. Poco o mucho, eso depende, pero la baja. 
Lo del contenido nulo o casi... Es más correcto decir que el contenido es "inútil" o "inaudible", porque sólo se cumple si tus fuentes de sonido son un lector de CD u otros aparatos que no inyectan esas señales. Si te subís a un escenario con el amplificador a tocar la guitarra, la sopa de ruidos que aparece es más que interesante.



			
				dcmdcm dijo:
			
		

> > Si las primeras AM están en el orden de los 500KHz, ¿Qué ancho de banda estoy manejando cuando las hago desaparecer con un condensador?.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no deberia suceder a menos de que tus pistas actuen como antena, lo que revelaria tal vez un diseno un tanto deficiente, pero aun asi seria minimo comparado con el contenido util, yo que una AM, necesita ser demodulada y preamplificada y luego ya al amplificador que maneja el altavoz.


Chupate un dedo, tocá la entrada de un amplificador, después del filtro de RF, y si no aparece ninguna AM (amén del ruido) te creo lo que me decís. 
Lo de las pistas actuando como antenas y todo ese asunto, estamos de acuerdo, pero el mismo cable de entrada es una antena hasta que se mete en una caja de Faraday (usualmente, también contiene al pre). Sin un filtro que acota la frecuencia máxima, ese cable tomaría radios como interferencia.



			
				dcmdcm dijo:
			
		

> Eso no es cierto a menos de que tengas serios problemas de EMI, las que usan mas potencia y generan mas calor son las frecuencias graves (20-150hz).


Las que llevan más potencia, sí. Las que generan más calor, no.
Explicación simplificada: Cuando el transistor está totalmente abierto, su resistencia se acerca a 0. La corriente que pasa por él genera poco calor (mucha corriente con poca resistencia). Cerrodo, la resistencia es mucha, pero la corriente es casi nula (poquísima corriente, mucha resistencia). A la mitad del recorrido, la corriente es la mitad de la máxima, y la resistencia para este caso, podemos considerarla la mitad (Acá entra a jugar el ángulo de fase de la alterna) y tenés el pico máximo de DISIPACIÓN en los transistores.
Como la cantidad de veces que pasa por estos puntos medios es mayor conforme sube la frecuencia, son las agudas las que generan más calor.
No es tan descabellado si consideramos que las oscilaciones que destruyen amplificadores se dan a frecuencias altísimas...

Un saludo


----------

